# Casa Fagliano Strap Questions



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. I am looking to order a Casa Fagliano strap but from what I can see they only offer 20mm straps. I have a JLC Reverso Duo with a 19mm lug width.

Does anyone here have any experience with Casa Fagliano Straps? Some of my 20mm straps fit the 19mm Reverso well, others are a tight fit. I'm wondering if I could get away with a 20mm Fagliano or if it will be too tight. I sent CF a question inquiring if they have 19mm options and am waiting for a reply.

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Good question. I have a Tribute to Reverso 1931 with a Casa Fagliano strap which I adore. Great looking and a very well made to last a long time. What interests me about your question is that I too have a Reverso Tribute Duo, love the watch but the blue alligator strap that it came with new has always seemed to be a bit lacking. CF has the capability to do what you're looking for, I'll be as interested in their answer as you.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm also curiously to see what they say. Keep us posted please!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know if they offer 19mm or not, but I put a 20mm CF on my 19mm lug Geophysic 1958 and it was no problem. A bit of a squeeze initially, but once it was on, it's been totally fine. The only downside is that once you compress the strap, there is no bringing it back to a 20mm lug watch. It'll definitely fit though.


----------



## SKX7s26 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just curious how I can buy a new Casa Fagliano strap? Do I need to e-mail them through their website? Thanks.


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

SKX7s26 said:


> Just curious how I can buy a new Casa Fagliano strap? Do I need to e-mail them through their website? Thanks.


Yes.


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Quick follow up. They did have 2 options in 19mm, one brown and one black. They were close outs from 2017 and were 25% off, not sure if they still have them though. For full price ($500) they'll make you one in 19mm in pretty much any one of their standard colors.

I went a different direction and ordered a custom strap from Dr. Spitz at 922Leather. Horween Shell Cordovan made to my specs and for 1/3 the price of a Fagliano. His straps are ridiculously high quality for the price.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for updating us. The strap looks fantastic. :-!

And you didn't have to wait too long for it either, which is a plus!

Do you have an URL and phone number for Dr. Spitz at 922Leather?

There's a strap I'm contemplating for another watch and they may be the one that I contact...should I land a certain watch. :think:


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

Your custom strap looks very nice. How thick did you have the strap made at the lugs?


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Denizen said:


> Thanks for updating us. The strap looks fantastic. :-!
> 
> And you didn't have to wait too long for it either, which is a plus!
> 
> ...


I couldn't believe the turnaround time. I on Sunday 01/28, he made it the next day and the strap shipped on Tuesday the 30th. It was on my wrist that Thursday. Insane turnaround time for ANY strap order much less a custom job.

You can contact him at: 
[email protected] or you can search for him on Instagram at "922Leather". I suggest looking at his Instagram page as he has tons of pics of various straps he's made.

Keep us posted if you order one!


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

cfracing said:


> Your custom strap looks very nice. How thick did you have the strap made at the lugs?


I haven't used my calipers yet to test the thickness but I would estimate between 3-4mm as that's what I asked for. As you can see in the pic below, he nailed he thickness. Any thinner and daylight would show between the strap and the case. Any thicker and it would rub. It's perfect.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

Portland said:


> I couldn't believe the turnaround time. I on Sunday 01/28, he made it the next day and the strap shipped on Tuesday the 30th. It was on my wrist that Thursday. Insane turnaround time for ANY strap order much less a custom job.
> 
> You can contact him at:
> [email protected] or you can search for him on Instagram at "922Leather". I suggest looking at his Instagram page as he has tons of pics of various straps he's made.
> ...


Thanks!

I will keep him in mind if I land a certain watch. I'm gonna start out with a leather Zulu (as the watch is pretty big), but a bespoke leather strap on Horween leather would be very nce. ;-)


----------

